# Hunter's Baby Shower #1



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

As promised here is an update on the baby front here in Maine.

I was delighted that my first shower (thrown by my MIL and my dad) was this past Sunday. Attending this shower were some of my Maine friends and many of the husband's "relatives" (the kind that are your parents closest and dearest friends but they are not blood related) who we hadn't seen since our wedding a few years ago. 

Hunter got so much attention at the shower and everyone enjoyed seeing how excited he was to sniff each gift bag and share in some of the yummy foods that were prepared. As I was the "guest of honor" I didn't get to take as many pictures as I would have liked but here are a few that I managed to get as well as some pictures of some of the gifts we received. Everyone was so generous!

Hunter and I posing with his gift to the baby [close up picture below].








Hunter making himself at home in the middle of all the action.








A bathtub and lots of bath/grooming products - Baby will be just as clean and well groomed as Hunter with all these supplies!








This is going to be the baby's bedding - it's so cute in person as it looks handmade. It's the Jackson Collection from Pottery Barn Kids.








The gift that Hunter bought his little brother :wub:








The favors that were made by Josh's Godmother.








This was perhaps the coolest gift we received was this tricycle made out of diapers, blankets, and assorted other baby items.








There was even a little caboose with a book and rubber ducky! So sweet!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Erin - I feel like I was right there hearing the oohs and aahs at the shower. :aktion033: Love the gifts you got and that Hunter was a prominent part of checking everything out for his little brother-to-be. :thumbsup: Love the bedding. So adorable with those whales and very boyish. But I have to say I was blown away by the tri-cycle made of diapers. Back in my day (Oh gosh I feel like a fossil) my SIL gave me a giant cake made out of diapers - kind of looked like a wedding cake in layers and I couldn't believe how clever it was and hadn't seen anything like that (back in 1990). Well, obviously that was in Stone Age times. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: The trike is way cooler and love the bear.:sHa_banana: 
This is so exciting. :chili::chili: And I'm so glad this shower came off so nicely -- know you had your worries about it. Were those lollipops made by Josh's grandmother? So cute.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Fantastic gifts and I know your mom is also throwing a shower for you soon.

Hunter looks right at home and you look great!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

How wonderful! I just love the bedding but my favorite gift was the "Little Brother" gift from Hunter! Sweet lil Hunter will be such a good big brother!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

What adorable pics, Erin. :wub: Hunter looks like he thought the shower was for him!:HistericalSmiley: Like I said, you are going to need a bigger stroller.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

It looks like you had a great time and received lots of useful gifts. I love the diaper trike. I made a diaper cake once but this trike is fantastic!

It's so neat that Hunter was included. When my first son was born I had a very spoiled Pom. Everyone thought she would be super jealous but I made sure to include her as much as possible and she met Daniel as soon as I walked in the door with him. They were best buddies.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Ohhh how fun!!! I feel like I was there! I love the gifts, it looks like you got some great practical items. I adore the PBKids bedding, they always have such cute stuff, and it matches that whale basket you found a while back!

And...I must comment...that blanket that's on the floor in the 1st pic...Preston has that blankie. LOL! At least I think it's the same...with a cute little monkey on it & blue bird or something? Heehee! 

I can't wait to see even more photos!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm so glad that Hunter got to be so involved....afterall he is the big brother. I, too, feel like I was right there enjoying seeing all the gifts get unwrapped!!! 


....now I can't wait for the next one....:aktion033:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What a nice shower! 
I love the bear on the bicycle of diapers! Very creative!
Your crib set is so cute!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

what a nice party!! I love the baby bedding and I especially love hunter's gift to his new baby brother!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Erin, you got some fantastic practical & cute gifts! What a special welcome your little guy already has w/so many people to love on him! You are blessed. I know you are going to be a great mom & Hunter will love having a brother in the house! Are you getting excited as the time approaches? I will pray for all to go well! Sending love.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Great gifts...love Hunter's gift to his brother and the tricycle made of diapers!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

everything's so nice Erin, looks like a good time. I especially love how Hunter is in the centre of things and the fact that he's always going to be your first born. the decor for the baby's room is going to look lovely...you should post a pic when it's put together.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Erin - I feel like I was right there hearing the oohs and aahs at the shower. :aktion033: Love the gifts you got and that Hunter was a prominent part of checking everything out for his little brother-to-be. :thumbsup: Love the bedding. So adorable with those whales and very boyish. But I have to say I was blown away by the tri-cycle made of diapers. Back in my day (Oh gosh I feel like a fossil) my SIL gave me a giant cake made out of diapers - kind of looked like a wedding cake in layers and I couldn't believe how clever it was and hadn't seen anything like that (back in 1990). Well, obviously that was in Stone Age times. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: The trike is way cooler and love the bear.:sHa_banana:
> This is so exciting. :chili::chili: And I'm so glad this shower came off so nicely -- know you had your worries about it. Were those lollipops made by Josh's grandmother? So cute.


Sue - I have made a few diaper cakes in my day but you are 100% correct - this trike "takes the cake". I already told DH that I would like to keep it set up as long as possible (diapers are size 3 the givers said) and then take pictures as we take it apart so I can see if we can replicate it at some point.

I did have my worries about the shower but it did come together nicely and everyone felt welcome and important which is what I had hoped for.

Josh's Godmother made the lollipops - she helped my MIL throw the shower.



Lacie's Mom said:


> Fantastic gifts and I know your mom is also throwing a shower for you soon.
> 
> Hunter looks right at home and you look great!!!


Lynn, Hunter was more than right at home - he loved all the attention and thought everyone was there to celebrate him. He did have the vest on that you made him for a little while but I couldn't catch a picture of it - everyone thought it was the cutest thing ever!



MoonDog said:


> How wonderful! I just love the bedding but my favorite gift was the "Little Brother" gift from Hunter! Sweet lil Hunter will be such a good big brother!


That was quite honestly my favorite gift as well.



aprilb said:


> What adorable pics, Erin. :wub: Hunter looks like he thought the shower was for him!:HistericalSmiley: Like I said, you are going to need a bigger stroller.:HistericalSmiley:


Don't laugh too much April - we registered for a stroller that will fit both of the babies 



Madison's Mom said:


> It looks like you had a great time and received lots of useful gifts. I love the diaper trike. I made a diaper cake once but this trike is fantastic!
> 
> It's so neat that Hunter was included. When my first son was born I had a very spoiled Pom. Everyone thought she would be super jealous but I made sure to include her as much as possible and she met Daniel as soon as I walked in the door with him. They were best buddies.


I am hoping that the hospital will actually allow us to bring Hunter into my private room to meet the baby and then we can all ride home in the car together. If not - they will meet in the car as I made DH promise that we would all ride home together as a family of 4.



LJSquishy said:


> Ohhh how fun!!! I feel like I was there! I love the gifts, it looks like you got some great practical items. I adore the PBKids bedding, they always have such cute stuff, and it matches that whale basket you found a while back!
> 
> And...I must comment...that blanket that's on the floor in the 1st pic...Preston has that blankie. LOL! At least I think it's the same...with a cute little monkey on it & blue bird or something? Heehee!
> 
> I can't wait to see even more photos!


Lisa, I bet that is the same blanket! It belonged to one of the babies that was at the shower and Hunter helped himself to rolling all over it.



The A Team said:


> I'm so glad that Hunter got to be so involved....afterall he is the big brother. I, too, feel like I was right there enjoying seeing all the gifts get unwrapped!!!
> 
> 
> ....now I can't wait for the next one....:aktion033:


You won't have to wait long Pat - the next one is this Sunday at my mom's house.



Canada said:


> What a nice shower!
> I love the bear on the bicycle of diapers! Very creative!
> Your crib set is so cute!


Thanks! It took us a long time to decide on the crib set but I loved the different fabrics used in this one.



iheartbisou said:


> what a nice party!! I love the baby bedding and I especially love hunter's gift to his new baby brother!!!


me too - I really hope they are best buddies!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Maglily said:


> everything's so nice Erin, looks like a good time. I especially love how Hunter is in the centre of things and the fact that he's always going to be your first born. the decor for the baby's room is going to look lovely...you should post a pic when it's put together.


Brenda, I will be certain to post a picture when it's all done. DH and I are committed to working on it tomorrow as the trim still needs to be sanded and painted and we are (slowly) running out of time. But you are 100% correct - Hunter will always be our first "baby".



donnad said:


> Great gifts...love Hunter's gift to his brother and the tricycle made of diapers!


Donna - I can't tell you ho many people were amazed at that tricycle - I can't wait to take it apart in the future and figure out how it was done.



edelweiss said:


> Erin, you got some fantastic practical & cute gifts! What a special welcome your little guy already has w/so many people to love on him! You are blessed. I know you are going to be a great mom & Hunter will love having a brother in the house! Are you getting excited as the time approaches? I will pray for all to go well! Sending love.


Thanks Sandi! I think I am getting excited and nervous as time approaches. There seems to be a lot to do and a lot of things to prepare for. We start parenting/birthing classes in a week so I think that will help with the nervousness


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just remember to practice the "breathing exercises" w/DH each day, if only for a few minutes. I had both my girls completely naturally and both were induced so it is harder labor----the breathing exercises are what saved me! I know this isn't for everyone but whatever you do the exercises are a plus especially if DH or someone can coach you as to how to breathe when you are actually in labor---one tends to forget most important things then!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

WOW! Everything about the shower looks so fun! That tricycle is incredible! You must have a lot of people who love you (and Hunter)! I think he might have thought the party was for him  The little brother outfit is so precious!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

No camo clothes???? LOL!!!!!!! (wink wink!)

Great gifts Erin and LOVED that Hunter was the center of attention with you!!!!! He's going to be a great big brother! 

The bedding is just what I imagine for our little Maine baby. Perfect!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sweet shower! I love the bedding with the little whales! Hunter's gift was very thoughtful.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh erin how beautiful , ilove babyshowers , u look great as does hunter , im soo excited for u !! loved all ur gifts , hunters gift to the baby and loved the bedding as well n yeah the trike well ive never seen anything other than the diaper cakes , too beautiful. god bless u all .. btw ive been away for a while have u decided on a name ?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Just remember to practice the "breathing exercises" w/DH each day, if only for a few minutes. I had both my girls completely naturally and both were induced so it is harder labor----the breathing exercises are what saved me! I know this isn't for everyone but whatever you do the exercises are a plus especially if DH or someone can coach you as to how to breathe when you are actually in labor---one tends to forget most important things then!


Erin - I had THE funniest Lamaze coach. Still remember her name - Sherry - 22 years later! :HistericalSmiley: I still remember two pieces of advice: She told us that if at any time we don't want the pain to make sure we get an epidural, she suggested that when they say, "What's your name" you answer: "Epidural." "Where do you live?" "Epidural," "How old are you?" "Epidural," etc. in my case they had to induce labor and it was so horribly painful that I needed the epidural. 
The other piece of advice she AND my OB?GYN gave was that yes the breathing helps but the most important thing is to practice the pushing. They teach you how to practice it in a safe way, but my doc said some women push for two hours because they're not doing it productively. It only took me 15 minutes of pushing and my DS was out. Those were the two best pieces of advice I got for the delivery.:thumbsup:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

reported


----------

